# Estiamation iPad 1 16Go Wifi



## Doerpi (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour pourriez-vous me donner une idée du prix auquel je pourrais vendre mon iPad 1, 16Go wifi, iOS 5.

iPad ayant très très peu servi, dans se boite coque de protection silicone incluse. Merci d'avance.


----------



## Gwen (8 Janvier 2012)

Le mieux pour ça est de regarder les prix pratiqués par des sites tels que eBay, priceminister ou autre.


----------



## Tosay (8 Janvier 2012)

gwen a dit:


> Le mieux pour ça est de regarder les prix pratiqués par des sites tels que eBay, priceminister ou autre.



Je complète ce que dit Gwen. Pour eBay , clique sur recherche approfondie , coche "vente terminées" et sélectionne seulement les enchères .

Tu auras une bonne estimation d'un ipad d'occasion vendu aux enchères dont la vente est terminée .


----------

